# What to feed queen whilst nursing?



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

I know, I know - more questions 

I am feeding Zelda with kitten food, I leave dry food down all the time and then one of those small tins of wet food 3 times a day.
Is this enough - or could I give her something more, she doesn't finish the dry food all the time but she is looking on the thin side (I imagine this is normal) and I would like to treat her a bit! 

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Hill a/d is very good for lactating mum's. We give it to our mum's. When ours have kittens, the basic rule is feed them as much as they want. Some of our queens will have up 7 wet meals a day when they have babies. Evap. milk mixture and baby rice is also good for mum's. You can also give her Nutri Drops or similar as well if you think she needs them.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree with schim, you will find she will prob eat more, the kitten food will also do her a world of good all mine are ganets anyway, lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Right I'm off to the pet shop to see what I can get - it's a bit difficult living in a small town - when I was in London - a very big chain of pet store was 5mins away. Now it's a good 40mins drive - hubby works near there but he's only any good when told EXACTLY what he has to get!! 
I gather you mean Hill tinned stuff and not the dry mix - I imagine they must need the liquid as she doesn't drink much water and god knows how much I drunk when breast feeding - it's thirsty work!
The evap mixture is a great idea coz can get all that in local shop - is this what I will wean the kittens with too?

Emily


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The only thing that worries me about the kitten food is that my 10yr old cat keeps coming in for a nibble - she is not over weight but alot less active nowdays and I don't think she needs to develop weight issues.

She looked in on the kittens last night and there was no fighting - very unbothered - which is a wonderful relief as she can be a moody old thing!

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*I giving my queen as much as she wants I keep the biscuit down all the time and just keep putting different meats down for her as & when. The biscuit is a mix of Royal Canin, Queen, Kitten, hair & skin, also James Wellbeloved Kitten turkey & chicken. I also have something called Xtrabloom Wate, it's a powdered fat supplement that you sprinkle on the meat, it's very sweet smelling and the cats love it and is fab for putting the weight back on cats/kittens or dogs/puppies, wether it's from nursing or illness.*


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't think it will hurt your 10 y/o so long as she doesn't have too much.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

Selk67U2 said:


> *I giving my queen as much as she wants I keep the biscuit down all the time and just keep putting different meats down for her as & when. The biscuit is a mix of Royal Canin, Queen, Kitten, hair & skin, also James Wellbeloved Kitten turkey & chicken. I also have something called Xtrabloom Wate, it's a powdered fat supplement that you sprinkle on the meat, it's very sweet smelling and the cats love it and is fab for putting the weight back on cats/kittens or dogs/puppies, wether it's from nursing or illness.*


I take it you can give Xtrabloom wate to cats, as iv read its for dogs?


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> I take it you can give Xtrabloom wate to cats, as iv read its for dogs?


Now that's one I've never heard of? Selk do you have any links for it online so I could have a look?


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Just back from pet shop but nothing good - going to have to take kids to big pet shop in town and buy big bulk bags - which I wouldn't mind at all if the damned place wasn't next door to the biggest toy shop my kids have ever seen!! 
I like the sound of that Xtrabloom wate - not sure if I'll be able to find it though. The kittens are still growing at great rate - I think Zelda is going to need as much food as she can manage.

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

lol your kids are gonna love that little trip to the pet shop then   

What about buying stuff online? We get a lot of cat foods etc. online and it does mean that I don't have to leave the house lol


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Will do in future but need this stuff now - not happy with local selection - I know they're not purebred or anything but this lot are all very special to me...

Could you help with something else - I am sorry for all the questions but I'm not sure about the vets here as they don't take cats very seriously - most are just farm pest control...

Both cats are usually indoors and I don't worm often - I treated them both with frontline (for fleas) a month ago and have now got some wormer from vets to do both adults - just incase. 
They have given me 'advocate' tube thingys (I know you may not recognise brand name as it could be different to UK) it goes on the back of their neck and does fleas too - they say kitts will get through mum's milk and not to treat them until they are weaned.
They have given me a liquid called 'Parazole' to do kittens when weaning.

Any thoughts - aaagghh???

Emily


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

> I take it you can give Xtrabloom wate to cats, as iv read its for dogs?


*Yes, it's fine for cats/kittens too*


> Now that's one I've never heard of? Selk do you have any links for it online so I could have a look?


*Sorry for the delay in answering, had somebody here choosing a kitten, lol.

If you PM me i'll give you the lady's name. There's no links, she is a breeder that gets it from America. It's cheaper that way*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Selk67U2 said:


> *Sorry for the delay in answering, had somebody here choosing a kitten, lol.
> 
> If you PM me i'll give you the lady's name. There's no links, she is a breeder that gets it from America. It's cheaper that way*


thanks heaps for that  will send you a pm in a sec


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Schimmel said:


> lol your kids are gonna love that little trip to the pet shop then
> 
> What about buying stuff online? We get a lot of cat foods etc. online and it does mean that I don't have to leave the house lol


Just realised it's Friday so am going tomoz when I can leave them with hubby so don't have to buy toys they don't need - although I'll prob buy things for cats that they don't need


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Worked this one out by the way...

Went to the local pet shop and he has a dry mix which is 22% meat proteins but isn't complete (Royal Canin is 24%) but harder to get and expensive so I get a bag of the pet shop stuff and mix with the very cheap embarassed to name it complete dry food which they love and is much better from the sounds of the ingredients than the big brand names!
On top of this I am just giving them fresh mince, chicken, fish etc which they seem to love. Zelda looks better already, still thin but no longer gaunt.

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

ROFL I did have to smile at what you'd written about the "very cheap embarassed to name it complete dry food"     The problem with cat food is too much choice and everyone tells you something different lol

It's great to read that Zelda is starting to look better, you must be very relieved


----------



## Saynamore (Feb 28, 2008)

If it is 'Go Cat' that gives all of mine the squits in the blink of an eye! I ran out of dry food once and had to nip to the corner shop and ended up with that, ooooops wont do that again


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

The thing is with me is I want to give them the best but money is always an issue and when I compared all ingredients - This way just as good for me, convenient and cost effect.
Also if they like it and are well and healthy which certainly seems the case - then it's a success 

I am really relieved - I know she will be thin for a while but she was sunken now she is getting a bit of belly back - poor love the kittens are still putting on nearly 20g a day!!

Emily


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

Saynamore said:


> If it is 'Go Cat' that gives all of mine the squits in the blink of an eye! I ran out of dry food once and had to nip to the corner shop and ended up with that, ooooops wont do that again


Same thing happened to us a few years ago. Ran out of the JW and had placed an order that still hadn't arrived. All we could get from the corner shop with Go Cat and within 24 hours every cat in the house had the runs 



Emily said:


> The thing is with me is I want to give them the best but money is always an issue and when I compared all ingredients - This way just as good for me, convenient and cost effect.
> Also if they like it and are well and healthy which certainly seems the case - then it's a success
> 
> I am really relieved - I know she will be thin for a while but she was sunken now she is getting a bit of belly back - poor love the kittens are still putting on nearly 20g a day!!
> ...


Almost 20g a day are marvellous gains so they're obviously getting plenty of nourishment from Zelda


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Great news Emily, glad she's looking better. *


----------

